# FishFreaks Fish



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

I went to fishfreaks house today to snap some pics of his discus so enjoy!


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

som of those turned out real nice peter! i especially like the shots of my royal. good job bud.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

i took way more but to me those were the best


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice discus you got there!
Specially those cobalts


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

haha thanks jon. those are just the ones at my house i got some real special ones i keep in my dads fish room!haha gunna put the cobalts in their own tank this weekend


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

The Super Checkerboard Pigeon is a very good looking girl, you need to find her a mate.


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

thanks rick! maybe pair it with one of the albinos i get from your special penang shipment. albino royal blue and albino turks. cant wait to see these


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice fish. 

I can't believe that those cardinals haven't been eaten


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

hahahh they have. he started with like 85 now down to like 20 lol


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

more like down to ten cardinals haha


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Same thing happened to my amanos, they co-existed with adult discus for years then all of a sudden, became expensive snacks


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

ya wierd mine were good for a few weeks, then all of a sudden within a week lost 30 -40and their were no dead bodys floating around or bits in my filters cause i checked. then one night i saw my royal eat one....o well thats nature.thinking of trying some congo tetras. have you ever tried? seems like they might be a litttle too fast??


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Congos will be fine, as will zebra danios and a big school of zebra danios is pretty cool in a discus tank


----------

